# Yanmar 324 Drawbar



## mtsoxfan (Sep 6, 2021)

I have a 2017 SA324 and I'm looking for a drawbar, the type that slides into the "receiver", not the 3 point hitch type. I'm not finding any aftermarket bars on a google search, and it seems Yanmar guards all its information like it was top secret. Could someone point me in the right direction?

Thank you.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello mtsoxfan, welcome to the forum. 

Are you talking about something like this?


----------



## mtsoxfan (Sep 6, 2021)

Yes, but the receiver is flat, not the typical 2x2. Picture where the ball goes, that is about the size of the receiver.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

mtsoxfan said:


> Yes, but the receiver is flat, not the typical 2x2. Picture where the ball goes, that is about the size of the receiver.


Yep, I know the one you are seeking too. Yanmar even used those on a few of their old school YM, F-FX and into the AF Series machines on selected models.
Usually these flat draw bars for trailering are found on the SCUT models. The round ones on the CUT models.

HINT: If you know the measurements, you can buy it from any John Deere parts dealer.  Because those too were used on the machines Yanmar made in JD green paint.

One from eTrailer. Class-1 rating. 












Standard Tongue/Lug & TBM's - Sound Exhaust









Eastern Triangle Enterprises LLC E-Store. Drawbar Hitch 3A111-89120 Kubota M9960 Tractor (eastern-triangle.com) 









Eastern Triangle Enterprises LLC E-Store. John Deere T28014 Drawbar Hitch (eastern-triangle.com) 









Now, if you know the rectangle size of what you need, you can then measure a drawbar for a 3PT and just grind away to make your own. The price of finding the exact match and shipping would be very pricey vs. going to a Tractor Supply and shaping one yourself.  

You could also check various Kubota machines like this one for B or L Series. 








Kubota Drawbar ▷ 29.99$ | Dealsan 









Best Yanmar Drawbar deals | DealSan


----------

